# Free deer--would you guys use it??



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Just received this from my CL ad:


> Not sure if this is good enough for you but I have a whole deer from this past season that has been in the freezer and about 2 months ago the freezer got unpluged for about a week with no one knowing it was unpluged. It was pluged back in and has been frozen ever sence. I am a hunter and its killing me to just throw this away . I have been wanting to thaw out a bag and see what it looked like but haven't got around to it. My wife is a nurse and insists that her and my daughter will not eat it me on the other hand have a feeling that the meat may still be good. Your welcome to it if you want.


Do yOu guys think it's any good?


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

I would after freezing for 1 month. 

But I would monitor the poop.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

I wouldnt personally


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I definitely would, no question. It probably barely defrosted. I would have no problem feeding it.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If it was in the freezer, and the freezer was closed, it's not going to be bad meat. And it's been frozen since. I would certainly love to have it.

Besides, you can take that deer off his hands and talk to him about saving you organs and such this fall!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I would tkae it.It takes awhile for large pieces of meat to completely thaw in a closed freezer.


----------



## Elliehanna (Jan 16, 2012)

I would use it, I wish I could get a score like that, I have gotten no love from craigslist yet


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Elliehanna said:


> I would use it, I wish I could get a score like that, I have gotten no love from craigslist yet


This is my first one. And I've been posting for quite some time.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea I def think I'm going to take it. He said its about 20-30lbs, he thinks it did completely thaw but there is no harm taking it and giving it a try, I'm sure after I thaw a piece I'll know if its worth feeding or not.

I guess theres breakfast sausage in the mix that I'll probably just toss, not sure what they put in that...


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Whoa, I would definitely take it! I wouldnt even worry about feeding it to my dog - dogs can handle 'off' and past due meat.

And yeah, toss the breakfast sausage. Too many extra ingredients in them.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

*HELL YES I WOULD TAKE IT!!!!! :biggrin:*

We got elk meat that went through that same thing (unplugged freezer for a week). 

It's perfectly fine, we even eat it and it's delicious!


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Did it thaw out, and how long was it thaw? Or did I miss that it never thawed hwell:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

It seems it did thaw. He was not the one to plug the freezer back in, his wife was. So as far as I know yes it did thaw but there is no way to know how long it was thawed for (he's saying the freezer was not unplugged more than 12 days)...

But I figure I could take it, thaw a piece, if it's gross I'll just toss it all...otherwise I'll let Avery give it a try.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

Yeah thats what I would do. Thats a long time, but if it was frozen or close to frozen the whole 12 days it should be ok. good luck


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yea I agree. 1 week is nothing but 12 days may be pushing it...but he's not sure exactly how many days it was unplugged. I know that meat in a deep freeze especially kept together will not be completely defrosted even after 5 or so days.

When my freezer went I kept my meat in there for a while and it took over a week before I knew I needed to get it to another freezer and that's not a chest freezer...

So here's hoping it wasn't left too long! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

YES, YES, YES!!!! I would certainly use it. I thaw and refreeze meat for the dogs over and over again with no ill effects. Dogs eat all kinds of nasty and I am pretty sure that deer meat that thawed and refroze won't be nasty at all. Deer meat is so good for them that I think you can't possibly go worng with it.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I would feed it for sure. I have fed thawed and re-frozen meats to the dogs a lot and been fine. I'm sure in the wild they would eat a rotten carcass way worse and be just fine. I think it worries US more than anything, but it won't bother the dogs. So yep, I'd feed it!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

And I would too. I guess if the first piece you defrost is really, really, really nasty, I might think twice about feeding it, but really nasty to me means almost putrefied.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I think it would be fine. If it was in a closed freezer, I think it would take it a good 4 days to actually defrost. And it would still be cool for another few days after that at least. Probably it never got below the temp it would be had it been in a fridge. 

Once you thaw it, you should be able to tell right away by the smell, it would stink if it had started to go bad. If you don't notice any odor, I say no worries!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

*If a freezer is unplugged and left closed, it will not fully thaw. 

Its totally fine, even if it DID thaw completely, the dogs will still eat it. I don't understand why this is a debate! Its FREE VENISON! JUMP ON IT! :biggrin:*


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Oh, I would DEFINITELY take it! Even if it thawed out a bit it can still be fed. I opened up a bag of beef fat that had been sitting in my fridge for a long time and the smell... Oh but Buck loved it! No gas, now runs. Just some stinky meat that was thoroughly enjoyed. 

I agree with whoever said that you can take the meat and talk to him about future meat!


----------



## pogo (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd be straight there if it were me!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

No question about it -- would take it in a heartbeat!


----------

